# Pro-Track wheels.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have had much interest in these wheels,so here are some of the styles I have handy.These are available for AFX T-Jet chassis.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

How much per set?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The Centerlines are sick!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

25.00 per set


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I checked NCP hobbies, to see if they have other styles (yes), are cheaper (yes) and are for other chassis than just the TJ (not sure).


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Are they press fit, threaded, or set-screw?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Set screws for the rears.

http://protrackcorp.com/


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Pro=Track makes wheels for 1/24 down to t-jet/afx,I have never seen them for tyco.And havent seen them cheaper than 25.00 for a set of 4,but if Montoya1 has them cheaper then contact him.AFX sets are different than T-jets,(.63 for t=jet, 0.47 dia fronts and standard aurora 0.63 set screw rears.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

NCP are showing 9 and 12 bucks for these, nothing to do with me.

Perhaps that is per wheel LOL.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

If I read this right . They cost 12.99 for a pair . which is just two not 4 . A set from Dragula cost 25.00. I think i would buy from somebody on the board. fcb


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Those listings are for 1/24 cars.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The listings I looked at _are_ for HO, but my apologies as the prices are indeed for a pair. Some really nice varied stuff on the NCP site (and indeed on Pro-track's own site) with good pictures, but I prefer push-ons.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

Caution should be exercised when dealing with NCP Hobbies. A search of topics on NCP Hobbies is recommended:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There is that factor too. I did a google to see what other PT wheels are out there and what axles they fit, and NCP came up.


----------

